

AHN: when did customer support materialize into a smiling girl with a headset?  - mitjak

I can understand bad design decisions and business card websites. But for websites that rely on online sales above all else? I simply cannot <i>believe</i> the amount of stock photography of smiling phone operators and, worst of all, the number of websites happily using those photos.
======
drowsydream
BTW, there is one whole website dedicated just for such photographs:
<http://www.headsethotties.com/>

~~~
mitjak
Oh no, why would you provide me with such a rich source of entertainment so
close to the sleeping hours.

------
apowell
Like it or not, the headset girl has turned into the universal symbol for
"here's how to contact customer support". It's not cool, and it's not creative
-- but it's a very effective way to be sure that people (who can't be bothered
to read) find your support number.

Even more than that, it's a quick way to show that you have phone support,
which can boost customer confidence even if the customer doesn't need to use
it.

